# Southwest Georgia FT



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby results?

Open Callbacks?

Thanks!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Derby results on Retriever Results Facebook. Open didn't finish


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks....


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well ,I refuse to do face lift.....used to be at least one person would post results here but seems not so much anymore.This was one of the last things left to come to but not anymore.Sad.....Jim


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Part of the reason is people take pictures of the callbacks on their cells and it's easy to transfer to FB.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Too bad I’m not on Facebook.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open callbacks to water marks:
1,30,36,40,41,57,62,68,72,81


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to land blind:
1,2,9,10,12,14,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,31,32,33,35,36,39,40,42,43,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,60

36 back


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great Open callbacks to the 4th!..thanks.. Good Luck #41, Fred and "Woody"


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM...Good Luck, #10! ..and #56 ...


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am LB starts at 7:30am at the Barstow's.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind:

1,2,9,10,14,19,20,22,29,30,31,33,35,36,40,43,49,50,51,52,55,57,60
23 back


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Qual callbacks to last series:
18,21,3,5,10,12,14


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open results:
1st. 68
2nd. 62
3rd. 40
4th. 72
RJ. 81
JAMS. 1,30,57


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree. FB isn't for everybody. I miss the postings on RTF. Too much chatter on the retriever results FB page.


----------

